

Patch Is Dying—Local News Needs Paywalls - dkoch
http://www.slate.com/blogs/moneybox/2013/08/16/local_news_paywalls_tomorrow_s_business_model_today.html

======
bifrost
It probably has more to do with the fact that "The Patch" often produces low
quality news thats uninteresting to most people.

